# Por que se calientan los transistores? con otros parlantes



## harload (Abr 21, 2009)

hola a todos ................................mmm mi problema radica en los parlantes.................
tengo tres pars d parlantes unos de 100w otros d 70 y unos grandes de 250w  
tengo dos amplificador uno d 100w por canal y otro d 70 por canal
lo q m pasa s q cuando conecto los parlantes de 70 al amplificador (transistors 2n 3055) d 70 w se ponen a mil los transistores hasta q s qu,man ................................a caso contrario cuando los conecto los otros dos pares de parlantes....trabaja bn y no se calienta (ps lo normal)

estos mismos parlantes los conecto a el otro am'plificador y trabajan bn !
y ps la verdad no c por q me psasa esto

el optro amplificador es de 100w (con un stk 4231) y ps con cualquira d los paralantes trabaja bn
los parlantes d 70w son a 8ohmios
los d 100w a 6 ohmios
y los d 250w son a 8

en serio q le busque una razon y ps la verdad no pude!
bless
aparte de eso ya se me quemaron 4 transistorers


----------



## unleased! (Abr 21, 2009)

Cosa mas rara. Normalmente se debería calentar mas con el altavoz de 100W porque es a 6Ω que con los otros de 8Ω. Mide con el polímetro en escala de ohmnios la resistencia que tiene el embobinado del altavoz de 250W y después comparala con la del de 70W. Puede que el de 70W tenga alguna espira en corto, lo que hace que baje la impedancia y aumente la corriente. El amplificador con los 2n3055 está en el foro?
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 21, 2009)

Puede ser eso que te dice Unleased o que los parlantes en cuestión tengan una inductancia distinta a los otros. Eso generaría algunos asuntos con los picos de potencia a disipar y todo termina en un hermoso humito blanco.
Quizá el amplificador que cocina transistores no tiene alguna protección que el STK sí...

Podés postear los circuitos de los dos amplificadores, o por lo menos decir dónde encontrarlos?

Saudos


----------



## harload (Abr 21, 2009)

yo creo q si esta es uno de 60 watts q salio de la revista de cekit 
y ya medi la impenmndacina y no me da lo mismo los de 70 =8ohmios
100w=6 ohmios
250w=8 ohmios

y lo mas raro es q con el otro amplificador (el de stk) no pasa nada raro trabaja rebn con todos los parlantes!
gracias
bless

en esdte post esta el circuito es el mismo de cekit
pero ps yo tengo las revistas y todo eso
ojala me puedan ayudar 
gracias
bless
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=2921

mmmmm el de 100w con stk no me acuerdo adonde pero ese es muy comun este trabaja con un stk 4231 y una uente dual de +o-51 vkreo q por aqui lo vi (la verdad no me acuerdo muy bn) mas tarde paso a imagen si al encuentro
gracias de antemnno


----------

